# Aquatop 4.2 Gallon Nano Build



## dhsanti (Nov 15, 2013)

well started a new hobby and need some advice 

Tank:aquatop 4.2 gallon built in filter
Co2 equipped ..nano diffuser and bubble counter
Light: archaea 11inch fixture

Hardscape: driftwood and a piece of stone unknown of kind 

Plants: rotalla wallichi I think???
mini Christmas tree moss
dwarf grass 
dwarf baby tear 
and three unknown

Questions: is the light enough for this tank will the plants survive and flourish ?
im thinking of crs's (crystal red shrimps) how many can I have? is co2 bad for them
And I was thinking of putting cardinal tetra in there as well.....ok? how many? 

last but not least is the filtration system ok for what im thinking of having ?
thanks in advance guys and gals


----------



## dhsanti (Nov 15, 2013)

here are some snap shots


----------



## volatile (Feb 13, 2007)

In a tank that size, the cardinal tetras would eat all of the CRS.


----------



## Patson (Mar 4, 2013)

dhsanti said:


> well started a new hobby and need some advice
> 
> Tank:aquatop 4.2 gallon built in filter
> Co2 equipped ..nano diffuser and bubble counter
> ...


 
Very nice setup! Does not look like a newbie tank at all 

I dun have any aquatop tanks but I do use the same archaea LED on my 3g. IMHO it could be a bit on the low-mid light range so your dwarf baby tear might need a bit more light. Anyway, you got good CO2 so perhaps it is alright

The tank might be a bit too small for cardinal tetras, if u get a group of 6, it might be fine as far as the water parameter is stable. As for tetras eating CRS, ya i bet they will munch on the baby shrimplets, however Cardinal tetras are quite small so adult CRS might be OK (i have no experience with cardinal + CRS, so it just my guess). Plus you a have xmas moss so they can hide.

Based on my very limited CRS experience (just started having them few months ago in my 8g) some of the baby shrimplets do survive in my 8 gallon with Exclamation point tetra (smaller than cardinal tetra) and an adult Dario Dario.

One more thing tho, for the stone u have, is it chalky? I would advise getting a water hardness and pH testing kits to ensure it does not leak out minerals. Otherwise it could throw water parameter off balance badly

Keep us updated with more pics later :fish:


----------



## dhsanti (Nov 15, 2013)

Patson said:


> Very nice setup! Does not look like a newbie tank at all
> 
> I dun have any aquatop tanks but I do use the same archaea LED on my 3g. IMHO it could be a bit on the low-mid light range so your dwarf baby tear might need a bit more light. Anyway, you got good CO2 so perhaps it is alright
> 
> ...


Thanks you soo much for the input and advice the rock in there was a bit chalky cleaned it out very well before placing it in. couple of guys on the forum wouldn't advise putting crs with co2 so I'm going with neos. tested my water today after running for a week and the pH is around 7.6 ammonia is at 8ppm no nitraite or nitrites don't have test kit for GH and kh getting those soon

I'm still debating if I should add fish 

As for the light I'm thinking of getting the 10 inch finnex from amazon with the light I have now. Unsure is that would be too much light

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk


----------



## Patson (Mar 4, 2013)

Are you going to inject alot of CO2? My amanos did suffer once with too much CO2 but the CRS are alright (ironically amanos are more hardy but more sensitive to CO2 than CRS http://www.fishandtips.com/displaydb.php?ID=54) 

My CRS population is growing steadily with CO2 injected (around 1 bubble every 3 sec 8 g tank)


----------



## dhsanti (Nov 15, 2013)

Patson said:


> Are you going to inject alot of CO2? My amanos did suffer once with too much CO2 but the CRS are alright (ironically amanos are more hardy but more sensitive to CO2 than CRS http://www.fishandtips.com/displaydb.php?ID=54)
> 
> My CRS population is growing steadily with CO2 injected (around 1 bubble every 3 sec 8 g tank)


I have my co2 around 1bubble every 2 seconds 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

How do you like that light? I saw them at AFA a few weeks ago and wanted to buy one but hadn't seen anyone using it.


----------



## dhsanti (Nov 15, 2013)

talontsiawd said:


> How do you like that light? I saw them at AFA a few weeks ago and wanted to buy one but hadn't seen anyone using it.


im fairly new to aquascaping but from what I gathered here and reading up a bit it seems my light maybe on the low side..........but from what I can tell it seems to be doing its job I might be getting a finnex light in a couple of days to add on to it...........if your tank is with high demanding plants I would look for an alternative is the are low to med light the light will be fine


----------



## dhsanti (Nov 15, 2013)

Well updating my progress tested water.
I have been changing water every three days and dosing daily ferts, water params are 
GH 5
Kh 3
PH 6.4
Ammonia 0
Nitrate n nitrite 0 here are a few pics got a small algae bloom time didn't turn the lights off over night

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk


----------



## dhsanti (Nov 15, 2013)

To view

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk


----------



## dhsanti (Nov 15, 2013)

So would it be time to trim if so where to start 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk


----------



## dhsanti (Nov 15, 2013)

Is it trimming time

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk


----------



## dhsanti (Nov 15, 2013)

What's this type of difficency

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk


----------



## dhsanti (Nov 15, 2013)

My new 5#co2 tank with jbj regulator 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk


----------



## gringostar9 (Oct 11, 2010)

Tank is looking good.


----------



## dhsanti (Nov 15, 2013)

just got home from work tested my water before lights on everything looks good
ph 6.4..... 0 nitrite and nitrate ....0 ammonia turned my lights on found a fire rcs dead bummber then checked on everything else and found another shrimp carring eggs
so for the female that's carring how should I tend to her lol what should I do


----------



## skindy (Jan 30, 2012)

dhsanti said:


> just got home from work tested my water before lights on everything looks good
> ph 6.4..... 0 nitrite and nitrate ....0 ammonia turned my lights on found a fire rcs dead bummber then checked on everything else and found another shrimp carring eggs
> so for the female that's carring how should I tend to her lol what should I do


You can just leave her alone. She's berried so everything is good and she's happy. If you don't already have one, get a sponge filter for your intake so that the babies don't get sucked in (if necessary).


----------



## dhsanti (Nov 15, 2013)

skindy said:


> You can just leave her alone. She's berried so everything is good and she's happy. If you don't already have one, get a sponge filter for your intake so that the babies don't get sucked in (if necessary).


Thanks for the reply I have a ss mesh cover over it 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk


----------



## dhsanti (Nov 15, 2013)

Need some help having an issue with algae it's growing all over my babytear and xmas tree moss what should I do

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## dhsanti (Nov 15, 2013)

Bump


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tenzero1 (Nov 29, 2011)

Your baby tears seem really long if you want a lawn to form. Also, i cant tell what algae you have, but i dose hydrogen peroxide directly on the algae via a dropper. You can cut your filter for a bit and dose the peroxide directly on the algae and it should kill it off in a few days. Hope this helps.


----------



## magnum (Jun 23, 2011)

It's best to trim your baby tears very low almost to the substrate even.


----------



## MantisX (Aug 25, 2004)

Looks like brown diatom algae to me. If the tank is fairly new, this happens to everyone. Should go away in a few weeks


----------



## dhsanti (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks Everyone I Did Peroxide I'll Update You guys in a few days I'm going to modify the tank to add a canister filter will eheim 2211 with the disconnect help with flow without harming the pump...want to stay away from zoomed filters

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt.radich (Jun 6, 2012)

How do you like the tank so far? I don't know much about this tank but it is tempting me to get one for my betta... The tank looks really good btw. What co2 system did you upgrade from?


----------



## dhsanti (Nov 15, 2013)

Matt.radich said:


> How do you like the tank so far? I don't know much about this tank but it is tempting me to get one for my betta... The tank looks really good btw. What co2 system did you upgrade from?



I like it cons are lighting system that it comes with sucks have to upgrade second the filter system covers 3 inches so plants in the rear don't do so well all in all I love it just have to mod it............. Great size


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

